# workbench top surface and attaching used drawers..



## tws (Jan 3, 2014)

greetings and happy new year,

i am constructing an 8’ by 24” workbench in my garage. i fear i made at least one engineering mistake by not 
fastening the top 2×4’s to the wall joist. my remedy was to place a 2×2 along the top and fasten the cross pieces to the wall joist with screws. i am unfamiliar with weight and loads but understand that any weight on this type of wall workbench will want to pull the 2×4’s from the wall. pictures attached.

a friend may have a piece of granite for me to use… since it’s free i would like to use it… my question? can granite support itself over the span of 40” or does it need to rest on another surface et al 1/4” plywood? also is it better to glue the top workbench surface (whether wood or granite) rather than nail or screw? would liquid nails be adequate?

finally, i have some old drawers to mount. this must be an open bottomed workbench solution - hung from the top or sides. can anyone recommend quality rails or possible attachment hardware – or a link to how to best fasten them to this type workbench?. they are going to be a very tight fit.

thank you for an excellent forum.

i hope my pictures explain my questions.

tws


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Are your studs 16" on center or 24" on center, and 2x4 or 2x6? I'd be leery about attaching a workbench to the walls, and then adding drawers and everything that goes in those drawers, how thick of a top if it's wood? 

Granite is about 168lbs per cubic foot, so assuming it's 1 1/2" thick, a granite top would be 140lbs. It should be fine to span 40" or so I would think, no idea for sure though. People use it spanning kitchen cabinets all the time without problems.


----------



## tws (Jan 3, 2014)

the studs are 2x6 and 24" centers approx. i haven't chosen a top yet if wood i may use mds. also i plan on attaching angle iron brackets on the undersides of the 2x4 top pieces to further assist anchoring to the wall. i don't plan on doing a lot of heavy work on this bench. principally i wanted a clear garage floor no legs. i'll mostly use the bench for fly tying. 

thanks for your feedback.

tws


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd probably skin the whole top with 3/4" plywood (minus the granite portion), then add another later of 3/4" plywood/mdf/something so you have 1 1/2" thick top that lies flush with your 1 1/2" slab of granite, (assuming it's 1 1/2")

Not sure about this part, but you could build a face frame for the front for the drawers so you'd have a place to mount side-mount slides to. Someone who's built cabinets would probably be able to help you there. I have no idea if a face frame spanning that length would be able to support a couple drawers with God-knows-what in them. I would think you'd need to run some sort of support at the center of a face frame that's attached to the top?


----------



## tws (Jan 3, 2014)

thanks upstate,

i will probably nix the granite idea and use it in my kitchen instead... two 3/4" fine plywood and mds is probably the route i'll go. i'm checking out the drawer options... further measuring and studying in order.


thanks again for your helpful replies.

tws


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would not use granite for a work bench (if it really will be a WORK bench) top. Most especially I would have NO unsupported sections. Granite is just too fragile. It will not take the heavy pounding that the typical work bench must endure. It would take very little to break granite that is unsupported over 40".

Save the granite for some other project.

George


----------

